# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Полный курс «1С:Конвертация данных 2.0/2.1 — Профессиональная настройка правил обмена

## applesound

Очень нужен этот курс. Рассмотрю также коммерческие предложения.

----------


## Petr-54

Вы вот это имеете  в виду?

----------


## applesound

Он самый.

----------


## Petr-54

В саму конфигурацию 1С Конвертация данных 2.Х встроена обучалка по настройке правил обмена, почти то же самое лежит на ИТС. Если к этому добавить готовые правила обмена с Инфостарта, чтобы были под рукой в качестве примера, то для "дилетантского" создания рабочих правил обмена с нуля этого хватит. Тем более этого хватит для допиливания чужих правил обмена. Технология осваивается вполне нормально, ничего там заумного нет. Если что конкретное не врубаешь  - на формуе спросишь у камрадов. 

А сейчас вваливаться деньгой в курс по КД 2.0 - это на мой взгляд искать вчерашний день. Давно пора в КД 3 вваливаться.

----------


## applesound

Необходимо быстро освоить КД 2. За деньги как-то не особо сильно хочется, но времени катастрофически на обсуждение каждого появившегося вопроса не хватает. Сейчас штудирую https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...NycUl6gUHoPtVn возможно кому-то пригодится. За ссылку на курсы по КД 2 и 3 отдельная благодарность.

----------


## Petr-54

Если быстро освоить, то это RTFM. При этом конечно придется напрягать голову, что совсем не вредно. 
Ну и вопрос усвоения материала. Одно дело когда сам прорубаешься в теме и совсем другое, когда тебе дядя все разжует и расскажет. Во втором случае, появится иллюзия что типа все знаешь.

----------


## applesound

За дядю верно подмечено. Иллюзия моментально исчезает, когда появлется практика, а когда ещё за неё готовы заплатить -  этой эллюзии как и не было.

----------

